# where can I find a colnago head tube decal??



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

I recently purchased a used colnago in great shape except for the head tube decal. Looks like the clear coat got chipped off in a couple of places taking parts of the decal with it.

Funny thing is the original owner put a second headtube decal over the first to cover the chips. I thought this was odd so I peeled off the second decal only to discover the damage. And I pretty much destroyed the second decal when I peeled it off. I'm getting the frame re-clear coated so I want to get a real decal to be put under the clear coat. I asked the original owner if he had more decals....no response so far.

Does anyone know where to get replacement decals? I'm talking about the real thing here, not a vinyl reproduction you see on ebay. Can anyone help me out???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

This guy isn't cheap but his decals are top notch...He has more than this version of Colnago...These aren't vinyl..

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Super-m...e-choices_W0QQitemZ300212723668QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Wow, those look pretty good. I wonder if he makes them himself??? The head tube decal is missing the words "made in italy" and I wonder if he could add that in?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ctam said:


> Wow, those look pretty good. I wonder if he makes them himself??? The head tube decal is missing the words "made in italy" and I wonder if he could add that in?


He does make them himself...Check out the rest of his Colnago line below. Maybe he has what you are looking for

http://search.stores.ebay.com/Cyclo...ondoQQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQsaselZ125718029QQsofpZ0


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*Thanks!*

Hey, the set for the Master Olympic looks like what I'm looking for. I've sent him an email asking if he'll sell just the head tube decals. Thanks!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Master-...56197QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------

